# Kookaburra's sitting on the wire our side our house plus our Willie Wag tail. Photo's



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! This morning we were listening to the Kookaburra's sing they really laugh but there were 5 of them on the electrical wire I rushed for my camera and i got the photo. Also i got some updated photo's of our Willie Wag Tail. He is so friendly he sat on my garden bed while i planted the veggies and mum caught him some bugs from the garden he caught them he was sitting on mum's leg.. The other Willie Wag tail doesn't sit on our hand but she is getting a bit more friendly she comes up and we drop the mince to her and she takes it away.. The Kookaburra's laughed and laughed we had a dull day so the photo's isn't really good I zoomed in on them.. Anyway please enjoy....

5 Kookaburra's on the Wire all happily singing.




This is the Willie Wag Tail that doesn't sit on our hand. She sits on the perch that dad made.


This is the Willie Wag Tail that sits on our hand and our Shoulder and Back etc. He caught a Bug That mum through to him.


Our Willie Wag Tail Sitting on Mum's Leg Waiting for a Bug.


Thank you for stopping By..​


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos,Lyn! Those Willie Wagtails are so cute but the Kookaburra's are also looking nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

The close ups of Willie are just great, especially the third one. Really nice pictures. Amazing for him to be so tame. Congratulations!

I saw this little kookaburra at the local wildlife park. There had been a heavy shower and the sun had just come back out. He was very wet and dripping and looked beautiful.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Beautiful photos,Lyn! Those Willie Wagtails are so cute but the Kookaburra's are also looking nice! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Gabby... I like the Kooaburras to..



Stranding said:


> The close ups of Willie are just great, especially the third one. Really nice pictures. Amazing for him to be so tame. Congratulations!
> Talking of kookaburras, not a photo but I used one I took to paint this little fellow. It seems the right place to put it.
> At our local wildlife park, the sun had come after a sudden shower and he was dripping! So were we.


Thank you Ann. I also love your painting you did a good job....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I loved the pics, Lyn! It must be really funny to listen to the kookaburras lauhgs! 
It's nice to see your friendly willy wagtail and his mate too, thanks for sharing! :2thumbs:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kookaburra*

What a wonderful experience to have so many exotic birds and animals right in your own yard. It has to be amazing to share a moment or 2 in daily life. 
Many thanks and Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Lyn I think all the beautiful birds love being around you.those wagtails are so cute.only once have I had a wild bird to come close to me outside lo g ago.Blessings and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Oh wow Lyn! 
I am glad you were able to get your camera out. I love the little Wagtail on your Mum's knee. My kids always hope to get the wild birds to come close to them when we are outside, but are not very successful. 
One time we were out of town grocery shopping (much cheaper than small town stores) and realized there were feral chickens roaming around the parking area, along the side of the street and highway. hmy: When we were getting ready to drive back home we noticed a beautiful **** pecking at scraps around our car. My Daughter begged us to open the door and let him in the car. I told him we could not chicken nap him, to her disappointment. As we drove away we saw a bunch of chicks and hens on the side of the highway and again she begged my husband to stop the car because she saw free baby chickens. :001_rolleyes: 

I think she would be in Bird Heaven if we were able to visit Australia and would want to play with all the free birds there too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

The pictures are great! Thanks for sharing them with us. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love kookaburras. I suppose their cackling can get annoying, but it is quite endearing. They sound like little witches laughing away :bowrofl: 

Those are some great pictures! I especially love the second one of the 'burras and think it would make a pretty striking black and white print!  

As for Mr. Wagtail, he is such a charming fellow! He and his mate are beautiful birds and it's so special he's taken to coming 'round to visit you and Mum :wow: 

Wonderful shots, Lyn, thank you for sharing! They put a big smile on my face today :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. Ann can you please post back your painting of your Kookaburra in your message i love seeing other people's work and I really don't understand why you took it off.. I don't mind you posting your art work in my thread. I really don't mind at all... It is nice to see other people's work and there photo's to.... You were showing me your work i thought it was wonderful you are very talented Ann...

Anyway here is a couple more photo's of the kookaburra i got these yesterday morning i couldn't post them cause i had no phone and internet it kept dropping out 20 times frustrating. Please enjoy..


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, those are great pics! I love that Willie will sit on your mum's leg even though he's an outdoor wild bird!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, those are great pics! I love that Willie will sit on your mum's leg even though he's an outdoor wild bird!


Thanks Julie. It is wonderful the Willie came to us after my father passed on the whole time i have been living here for over 15 years i have never had a Willie Wag Tail sit on our hand or on our leg Shoulder etc.. I think that maybe dad sent him to us as he knows we love birds and he wanted to see mum and me happy my dad doesn't want us to be sad so he sent us this willie wag tail for company. They are clever little birds.


----------

